# For Daniel - Helping the U.S. once again



## Banned (Oct 11, 2011)

I am off to assist the U.S. with their post-recession woes once again on Thursday.  I thought you would appreciate my continued efforts to revive the economy in Las Vegas .


----------



## Daniel (Oct 11, 2011)

Please be sure to buy a few piglets while you are there.  Since they are so small, you shouldn't have any problems smuggling them through customs.


----------



## Banned (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh no.  My piglet is on order from Saskatchewan - that province a lot of Americans can't say.  I might get one this month, or December.

I left quite a bit of money in Vegas in August, so I thought on my day off I would go back and get it, or leave some more.  I see it as a long-term savings account.  Eventually I'll get it back, right?


----------



## Yuray (Oct 11, 2011)

> Eventually I'll get it back, right?



Of course you will....in Las Vegas, anything is possible!


----------



## Banned (Oct 15, 2011)

Well, the U.S. should be in superb financial form now that I've spent my 36 hours there.  It was an honour to help out once again.  

On another note - I heard from the pig breeder.  Her smallest girl, Duchess, is due in December, so I can expect Miss Piggy in February, which is awesome timing, as I'll be a month into healing from surgery so able to play with her a bit and hold her, and still have a couple weeks at home to bond with her.

Apart from the serious dent in my bank account at present, things are just comin' up rosy .


----------



## Daniel (Oct 15, 2011)

Maybe you could invite your family to be there at the birth to witness the miracle.  Or at least have someone videotape it.


----------



## Banned (Oct 31, 2011)

I talked to the breeder and sent my deposit. Duchess is definitely pregnant and due early December. I am fifth on the deposit list so hopefully she has at least five piglets.

The U.S. is on their own for now for financial assistance. I am working four jobs so no more vacays til January boohoo. I'll do my best again in January to help out as I have a stopover on my way to Bonaire.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 31, 2011)

Just quit all four jobs and get a work visa to live in Vegas as a piglet breeder.


----------



## Banned (Oct 31, 2011)

Heehee.  I love Vegas but I don't know that I could handle the heat year-round.  I asked the breeder if I can actually take Jill (my pig) out in the snow or if I should wait until spring.  I do have her signed up for puppy classes though to get her socialized.

My mother is still convinced she has convinced me not to get a pig.  She's just going to come home one day and voila - there's a pig!

---------- Post added at 07:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 PM ----------

Oh but in another bid to support the U.S., I've decided to switch from Blackberry to iPhone.  I'm keeping my Canadian healthcare though, for what it's worth (although I've been looking to go to Mexico for a couple treatments cause it's so cheap).


----------



## Daniel (Oct 31, 2011)

Welcome to the Apple family 

All you need to do now is throw away your other computing devices and restock at Apple.com.


----------



## Banned (Oct 31, 2011)

I've been considering a Mac but my family keeps talking me out of it, so I'm not sure.

I'd also like an iPad but I can't really justify the expense.  I just think they're cool and that should be justification enough, but apparently not.  I'm trying to be all fiscally responsible and crap...so maybe when I'm feeling less fiscally responsible.


----------

